# Gheenoe Project Question



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

rails and caps are all plastic now ...

I make an overhanging cap out of 1/2" starboard 


I would not get too crazy ... do the best you can perhaps some aluminum angle ...


----------



## PonoThe1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Ill order the rails and see what i can do.


----------

